# جامعة النهرين



## faiqmohmed (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله​ الرحمن الرحيم

اعزائي طلبة قسم الهندسة المدنيه / جامعة النهرين المحترمون

في هذه الفقره سيتم طرح مجموعه من الاسئلة المتعلقة بموضوع ادارة المشاريع الانشائيه وبمجموعها سيكون هناك تقييم لاجابات الطلبه وتكون جزء من التقييم السنوي
:63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63:
س1/ ماهي خصائص ادارة المشاريع الانشائيه؟


----------



## نرجس صباح (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*من خصائص أدارة المشاريع الانشائية:-*

1.انها مشاريع غير تكراريه لها تصميم منفرد فنادرا مانجد تطابق بين مشروعين فعليا فبالتأكيد تتغير الاحمال والتوزيعات حتى وأن كان نفس التصميم فكل مشروع له تصميمه ونكهته الخاصة 
(unique projects)

2.انها مشاريع تحتوي على عديد من الفعاليات والكثير من الامور والمتطلبات المختلفه التي تحصل داخل موقع العمل

3.تحتاج الى كثير من الموارد والتمويل وذلك لكثرة العمل المتطلب وذلك اعتمادا على وقت انجاز المشروع والنوعية المتطلب ادائه بها

4.التسلسلية في الاعمال الانشائية لابد منه مثلا من المستحيل بناء سقف منزل قبل الاعمدة فالأول معتمد على الاخير

5.من خصائصها الاعتماد على الطبيعة الخارجية الغامضة فمن حين لاّخر قد يكون المشروع على مايرام وفجأة يحصل امر بيئي خارجي غير مستحب

6.تدخل المالكين في المشروع حيث يعد من ابرز خصائص هذه الصناعة فهم المسيطر والمتحكم في المخرجات فهي على ذوقهم


----------



## gafel (9 أكتوبر 2010)

هل المقصود خصائص المشروع الأنشائي أو خصائص أدارة المشروع الأنشائي فهناك فرق كبير لكي تكون أجابة الأخت نرجس بهذا الشكل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## dhuha heilal (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم دكتور 
أدارة المشروع تعني بكل تفاصيل العمل منذ استلام ارض الموقع والى الاستلامات الابتدائية من المقاولين

مرورا بكيفية صرف الدفعات حسب نسب الانجاز الشهرية او الاسبوعية 
وكذلك وضع العقود التي تنظم المسئوليات 
وكذلك اجراء اعمال الاستلامات الدورية اليومية فنيا للاعمال التي تم انهاؤها 
وكذلك ادارة الاجتماعات بين المالك او من يمثله مع المقاولين 
وايضا اعتمادات المواد التي يقدمها المقاولين ووضع الملاحظات التي تخدم جودة المواد المستخدمة
كذلك مراجعة واعتماد المخططات والرسومات الهندسية ووضع الملاحظات عليها ومتابعة تنفيذها بدقة في العمل
ايضا دراسة اوامر التغيير التي قد يطالب بها المقاول باعتبار انها اعمال خارج نطاق تعاقداته مع المالك
كذلك متابعة وضع برنامج زمني للمشروع ومتابعة نسب الانجاز على اساسه 
ثم ايضا وضع الملاحظات الفنية للاستلام الابتدائي في قوائم الملاحظات ومتابعة جودة انهاؤها
وبالتالي استصدار شهادة الاستلام الابتدائي لصرف الدفعة الاخيرة والتأمين 

والى ما غير ذلك
وأتمنى ان تكون اجابتي كافيه وصحيحه 
وشكرا


----------



## شهلة مالك (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ان الادارة الانشائية هية العلم الذي يوظف كل الاساليب والوسائل المتوفرة لتحقيق افضل النتائج الممكنة ومن خصائصها استخدام افضل الاساليب التي تهتم بادارة ومتابعة تنفيذ وتشغيل وصيانة اعمال مشروع انشائي منذ بدايته كفكرة اولية وحتى مراحله النهائية كما تعمل هذه الادارة على تطوير قابلية الافراد من مهندسين وفنيين على اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة وتشجيعهم على تحمل مسؤولية القرار بصورة مستقلة في موقع العمل ان من مبادئ الادارة الانشائية الاهتمام بعناصرها الاساسية المتمثلة بالكلفة والزمن والنوعية 
ويظل هدف صاحب العمل اكمال المشروع بأقل مدة ممكنة واوطأ كلفة كلية مع المحافظة على النوعية المطلوبة على انه ليس من السهل تحقيق هذا الهدف لان التقدم الايجابي في احد العناصر ينعكس سلبيا على بقية العناصر​لذلك ينبغي على ادارات المشاريع الالمام الكامل بالاساليب الحديثة لادارة المشاريع وايجاد التوازن الدقيق بين هذه العناصر وتأمين مستلزمات الحصول على احسن معادلة بينهما من خلال استخدام الادارة الهندسية العلمية 

 وشكرا 

شهلة مالك


----------



## Haneen Alaa (9 أكتوبر 2010)

1.مدى قصير، موقع عمل مؤقت، مثال:- عند انتهاء البناء تنتقل المعدات الى مكان آخرومنشأ جديد وظروف عمل متغيرة حيث انه في الصناعات الأخرى المصانع ثابتة المواقعلسنوات طويلة تقريباً بنفس الظروف والمتغيرات 

2.صعوبات الوصول لتنفيذ عمل معينوالأمورالمتعلقة بالسلامة لتغير التعقد في ظروف العمل

3.مواد ثقيلة وايضاً معدات ثقيلة حيث أنالإنتاجية تحتاج إلى وقت والقرار يحتاج إلى وقت يطوللتنفيذه

4.مقاوليالباطن فهم سحر إنجاز العمل و إندثاره فإن صلح صلح العمل وان فسد فقد فسد معهالمشروع كاملاً مالم يتدارك المسؤول الوضعالمختلفة

5.اضافه الا انها مشاريع فريدة من نوعها أي غير تكراريه وتتطلب عمل كثير و موارد كثيرة لأنجازها في الوقت المحدد والنوعيه الجيدة
الطالبة:حنين علاء​


----------



## arwa ali (9 أكتوبر 2010)

من خصائص ادارة المشاريع الانشائيه الاتي:
1.ان تكون ضمن نظم محدده بالزمان والمكان لتحقيق الاهداف المطلوبه.
2.تعمل على تطوير قابلية الافراد من المهندسين والفنيين على اتخاذ القرارات المناسبه وتشجيعهم على تحمل مسؤولية القرار بصوره مستقله في موقع العمل.
3.ضمان انجاز العمل بنوعيه افضل ووقت قياسي وكلفه اقل 
4.ان تكون ملمه بالاساليب الحديثه لأدارة المشاريع وايجاد التوازن الدقيق بين هذه العناصر وتأمين مستلزمات الحصول على احسن معادله بينهما من خلال استخدام الاداره الهندسيه العلميه
5.الحصول على افضل وانسب الموارد الطبيعيه والاقتصاديه بالطرق والوسائل الفنيه الحديثه واستخدام هذه الموارد من قبل انسب القوى البشريه

وشكرا


----------



## اسراء اياد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

1-انها مشاريع متنوعة ومختلفة فلكل مشروع تصميم معين يلائم المنطقة المقام فيها المشروع.
2-تحتاج الى موارد بشرية ومالية كثيرة.
3-تحتاج الى تخطيط وتنظيم من قبل مهندسون اصحاب خبرة علمية وعملية لتنفيذ المشروع في الوقت المحدد بأقل تكلفة ممكنة للحصول على اعلى ربحية للشركة مع الحفاظ على مستوى الجودة المطلوبة (طبقا للمواصفات الفنية المطلوبة)


----------



## مينا احمد هاشم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم:
1-وهي فرع من فروع المعرفة يبحث في كيفيةالحصول على افضل وانسب الموارد الطبيعية والاقتصادية في الطرق والوسائل الفنية الحديثة.

2-الاعمال الانشائية عبارة عن اعمال وافعال وعمليات وطرق تستخدم في انتاج عمل انشائي ذو جودة عالية .

3-المشروع الانشائي يضم جميع النشاطات المكتبية والموقعية في مجال التخطيط والتنظيم والتعاقد .

4-وهو العلم الذي يوظف كل الاساليب والوسائل المتوفرة لتحقيق افضل نتائج والذي يهتم بادارة ومتابعة تنفيذ وتشغيل وصيانة اعمال المشروع.

5-ومن خصائصه يعمل على تطوير قابلية الافراد من المهندسين والفنيين ,ومن عناصرة الاساسية هي الكلفة والزمن والنوعية.


----------



## تبارك ستار (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ان ادارة المشاريع الانشائيه تتسم بصعوبة الاداره لحاجتها الماسه الى ادارة تملك الخبرة والمهارة في التنظيم والسلاسه في التنفيذ اضافة" الى ذلك ان هذا النوع من المشاريع يجب ان يحدد بوقت معين يتناسب مع الكلفه المخصصه للمشروع وعليه فان اي تأخير في تنفيذ المشروع يؤدي الى التسبب بخسائر كبيره للجهه المسؤله عن ادارة المشروع كذلك فان المشاريع الانشائيه تحتاج الى عماله من نوع خاص تتسم بالقدرة على تحمل الظروف التي ترافق المشروع كتحمل العماله الظروف المناخيه الصعبه والعمل الشاق لساعات طويله وتحمل الجهد الاضافي الذي يقع على عاتق الاداره بصورة عامه عند التاخر في تنفيذ المشروع


----------



## ibrahimsaad (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم​Characteristics of the project can be summarized as follows
􀂃 A target can be measured
􀂃 a specific time
􀂃 specific resources
􀂃 Functions dependent on each other
(􀂃 Project is always in a state change (dynamic​


----------



## ibrahimsaad (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم​_Characteristics of the project can be summarized as follows_
&#56256;&#56451; A target can be measured
&#56256;&#56451; a specific time
&#56256;&#56451; specific resources
&#56256;&#56451; Functions dependent on each other
(&#56256;&#56451; Project is always in a state change (dynamic​


----------



## دعاء نعيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ان مايميز المشاريع الانشائيه عن غيرها من المشاريع هو استخدام الاساليب والتقنيات الحديثه لانجازها بالوقت المحدد وباقل كلفه ممكنه وبجوده عاليه
وشكرا


----------



## اسامة مهدي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم دكتور​1-انها مشاريع غير تكراريه لها تصميم منفرد فنادرا مانجد تطابق بين مشروعين فعليا فبالتأكيد تتغير الاحمال والتوزيعات حتى وأن كان نفس التصميم فكل مشروع له تصميمه ونكهته الخاصة.
2-ان تكون ضمن نظم محدده بالزمان والمكان لتحقيق الاهداف المطلوبه.
3- له هدف یمكن قياسه.
4-مهام معتمدة على بعضها البعض


----------



## Israa Abbas (10 أكتوبر 2010)

1. ان تكون ملمه بالاساليب الحديثه لأدارة المشاريع لأنجازها في الوقت المحدد والنوعيه الجيدة
2.اضافه الا انها مشاريع فريدة من نوعها أي غير تكراريه وتتطلب عمل كثير و موارد كثيرة
3.العمل على ادارة الاجتماعات بين المالك والمقاولين و ايجاد التوازن بين العناصر وتأمين المستتلزمات
4.انجاز العمل ضمن وقت قياسي بكلفة اقل ونوعية افضل


----------



## hasan hussam (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
1- المشاريع الانشائيه غير تكراريه لان الظروف تختلف من مشروع لاخر.
2- انها مشاريع تتعدد فيها الفعاليات حيث تكون فعالياته كثيره وكذلك تتعدد فيها المتطلبات داخل الموقع.
3- تحتاج الى موارد بشريه وماليه وكذلك الى مواد اوليه كثيره.
4- تحتاج الى تخطيط وتنظيم من قبل المهندسين المشرفين على المشروع لانجاز المشروع ضمن الفتره المحدده والكلفه وكذلك ضمن المواصفات العالميه المحدده.


----------



## شيماء جواد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

1-الادارة علم وفن يسخر كل الادوات والوسائل والمعدات المطلوبة في انجاز المشروع الانشائي من اجل انجازه ضمن المخطط له.
2-ان تكون العملية الادارية منظمة ومخطط لها تخطيط كامل.
3-ان يتم تحديد وقت وكلفة ونوعية العمل المطلوب انجازه ضمن المواصفات القياسية .
4-يجب ان تكون العملية الادارية مرنة اي انها تلائم الظروف الطارئة الخارجة عن ارادة كادر العمل.
5-على المدير الناجح ان يضيف من خبرته العلمية والعملية الى المهندسين المتواجدين في موقع العمل لكي يتم انجاز المشروع بالشكل المطلوب.
شيماء جواد


----------



## زيد عادل حميد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم​1-المشروع الانشائي يضم جميع النشاطات المكتبية والموقعية في مجال التخطيط والتنظيم والتعاقد .
2-منتظم ومتسلسل ومتتابع.
3-يستطيع مدير المشروع ادارة المشروع وهو ليس بمنطقة العمل.
4-تكون المدة الزمنية التي يستغرقها العمل طويلة.


----------



## وئام كمال (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم​1-انها مشاريع تحتوي على عديد من الفعاليات والكثير من الامور والمتطلبات المختلفه التي تحصل داخل موقع العمل
2-المشروع الأنشائي ذات طبيعة غير تكرارية
3-يمتاز المشروع بفعالياتة الكثيرة
4-يحتاج المشروع الأنشائي الى موارد مالية كبيرة.


----------



## نمير الورد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

· *ادارة المشاريع هو تخصص علمي عالي يتم تدريسة بشكل دبلوم* *عالي أو رسالة ماجستير او دكتوراة ببعض الجامعات والهيئات العالمية - ويهدف هذا* *التخصص لتخريج كفائات بشرية قادرة على ادارة المشاريع بكافة مجالاتها بشكل علمي* *يضمن نجاح وفاعلية هذه المشاريع**.

**وبمجال البناء بالوطن العربي؛ نشأت خلال* *الفترة الماضية عدة شركات ومؤسسات خاصة تعمل بمجال ادارة المشاريع - وبشكل مبسط* *يقوم دور هذه الشركات والمؤسسات بعمل الدراسات اللازمة للمشروع من حيث** :-

1- **دراسة المخططات والمواصفات وتطبيق مفاهيم الهندسة القيمية عليها-ومن ثم وضع* *التوصيات اللازمة لتحسين اداء المشروع وامكانية تخفيظ التكلفة العمومية* *له**.

2- **وضع التكلفة الاجمالية للمشروع**.

3- **وضع جداول البرامج الزمنية* *للتنفيذ**.

4- **ربط جداول التنفيذ بالتدفقات النقدية اللازمة-وتوفير التمويل* *اللازم حسب مراحل التنفيذ**.

5- **تفتيت المشروع وطرحه لمناقصة عامة او خاصة** - **علىعدة مقاولين باطن**.

6- **ترسية اجزاء المشروع على مقاولين الباطن**.

7- **متابعة التنفيذ من خلال جهاز إداري هندسي متخصص**.

8- **عمل تقارير دورية لصاحب* *المشروع عن تقدم التنفيذ-مع تقديم دراسة مقارنة لخطط المشروع مع التنفيذ**.

9- **الحرص على الشفافية بنقل كافة المعلومات لصاحب المشروع-وتوضيح مسببات اي مشاكل* *بموقع المشروع*​


----------



## faiqmohmed (12 أكتوبر 2010)

gafel قال:


> هل المقصود خصائص المشروع الأنشائي أو خصائص أدارة المشروع الأنشائي فهناك فرق كبير لكي تكون أجابة الأخت نرجس بهذا الشكل ؟؟؟؟



مرحبا اخي الكريم
السؤال واضح وهو عن خصائص ادارة المشاريع وليس خصائص المشروع الانشائي


----------



## faiqmohmed (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اعزائي الطلبة
اليكم السؤال الثاني:
ماهو الفرق بين المشاريع الانشائية الافقيه التكرارية والمشاريع العمودية التكرارية؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر سعد 2 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

المشاريع العمودية التكرارية نستطيع البدء في تنفيذها وانهائها في ان واحد ( مثل مجمع سكني يحتوي عدة بنايات )

المشاريع الافقية التكرارية يكون فيها التصميم مكرر لكن يجب تنفيذها بصورة متعاقبة ( مثل انشاء طريق عام )


----------



## نرجس صباح (26 أكتوبر 2010)

-المشاريع النشائية الافقية التكرارية

هي المشاريع التي يكون فيها التصميم متشابه(متكرر),ويكون فيها موقع المهندس والعمال واغراض العمل غير مستقرة اي متحركة تتغير بأستمرار مع التقدم بالعمل والانشاء لذلك يكون تنفيذها اصعب من تنفيذ المشاريع الانشائية العمودية التكرارية
مثال:الطرق,الجسور,الانفاق,السكك....الخ

-المشاريع الانشائية العمودية التكرارية

ايضا يكون التصميم متشابه في مثل هذه المشاريع لذلك تدعى بالتكرارية,ولكن هنا يكون موقع المهندس والعمال واغراض العمل ثابته في مكان واحد لثبوت الموقع الذي يتم فيه انشاء المشروع لذلك يكون تنفيذها اسهل من المشاريع الافقية التكرارية
مثال:المجمعات السكنية والعمارات و البنايات المتعددة الطوابق...الخ


----------



## عبد نهرين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المشاريع العمودية التكراريه هيه مشاريع تشمل بناء العمارات السكنيه والابراج وبشكل تكراري اي عمارات تكون بنفس المواصفات ونفس التصميم ونفس التنفيذ وهذه المشاريع تكون اكثر اقتصادية من المشاريع الافقيه اما المشاريع الافقيه التكراريه مثل بناء مجمعات سكنيه او للمؤسسات ولكن على شكل بنايه افقيه ذات طوابق قليله بالنسبه للمشاريع العموديه لذلك فان المشاريع العمودية تختصر الكلفه ومساحة الارض المستغله لهذا النوع من المشاريع بعكس المشاريع الافقيه تستغل مساحه اكبر لتحقق غايتها كما ان المشاريع الانشائية العمودية تكون اصعب من ناحية التنفيذ بسبب ان العمل يمون في مكانت مرتفعه ويتطلب عماله متخصصه ليست عمال بدائية او عاديه كذلك بالنسبه للمقاولين تحتاج الى اصحاب خبرات وتجارب سابقه في هذا المجال اكثر من النوع الثاني والتكرار بالنسبه للنوعين يسهل التنفيذ والتصميم ويقلل من الخطاء ويقلل من التغيير اذا وجد لانه يتم تنفيذ نفس الشكل والتصميم واعادة انشائه من دون التغيير في طريقه التنفيذ اوالتصميم بصورة عامه وتحتاج الى نفس المعدات ونفس النوع من العماله ونفس التكلفه لكل جزء من المشروع


----------



## عبد نهرين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
دكتور اسف على التاخر في الرد بسبب عدم توفر شبكة انترنت جيدة عندي0بالنسبة للسؤال فان اهم ما يميز المشاريع الانشائيه انها تحتاج الى نوع خاص من العماله ونوع خاص من الاليات والى مهندسين متخصصين بالبناء والانشاء وملحقاته وعادة ما تكون كبيرة وتحتاج الى وقت طويل بالنسبه الى بقية المشاريع وتحتاج الى جدوله خاصة للزمن والكلف واذارة المشاريع لاتحتاج بالضرورة الى اشراف مباشر انما الى التوجيه والمتابعه للمراحل او التوجيه عند حصول خطا اوعارض اثناء عملية التنفيذ0


----------



## ibrahimsaad (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم​المشاريع الانشائية العمودية

تتميز هذة المشاريع بتشابة تنفيذ فقرات الاعمال الانشائية ويجب ان تكون الاعمال منسقة ومتتابعة وتحتاج الى مقاولين وعمالة خاصين لكثرة التفاصيل.
مثل:الابنية متعددة الطوابق ( سكنية ,تجارية)

المشاريع الانشائية الافقية 

تتميز هذة المشاريع بكثرة الاعمال الانشائية كما في المجمعات السكنية ويجب ان تكون متسلسلة
foundation_column_beam_slab
وفي هذة الحالة يبقى موقع ادارة المشروع ثابت مثل (مشروع بناء مجمع سكني من طابق واحد) ولكن اغلب المشاريع الافقية لايبقى موقع ادارة المشروع ثابت بل يتغير مع سير عمل المشروع مثل انشاء شبكات الصرف الصحي وشبكات الماء والطرق.............الخ


----------



## شهلة مالك (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ان المشاريع الانشائية العمودية التكرارية هي مشاريع انشاء بنايات سكنية متعددة الطوابق وهذه المشاريع نستطيع البدء بها قبل الانتهاء من عملية التصميم مثل حفر الاساسات ومسح الاراضي لاختصار الوقت معناه انها تنجز بوقت اقل وحسب رغبة المالك 
اما المشاريع الانشائية الافقية مثل مشاريع الطرق والجسور وارصفة الشوارع وهية مشاريع انشائية تحتاج الى التسلسل وتكون الاعمال فيها بصورة متعاقبة


----------



## arwa ali (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ان المشاريع التكراريه العموديه تتسم بالسهوله وذلك لتكرار العمل الواحد في جميع الطوابق اضافه الى ان موقع ثبات موقع العمل اي ثبات المعدات في مكان واحد ومن الامثله على هذا النوع من المشاريع العمارات والابنيه التجاريه متعددة الطوابق.

اما المشاريع التكراريه الافقيه تكون نوعا ما اصعب من تلك العموديه وذلك للتنقل الذي يحصل في ادارة المشروع كون المشروع غير ثابت في مكان واحد...اضافه الى ان التصميم يعتبر متسلسل ومتعاقب ومن الامثله على هذا النوع من المشاريع هي مشاريع الطرق والجسور.


----------



## اسراء اياد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

المشاريع الانشائية الافقية التكرارية :
وهي مثل الطرق والجسور ,سميت بالتكرارية لأنها تعتمد نفس المراحل لأنشاء اي مشروع انشائي بدئاً من مرحلة اتخاذ القرار ومرحلة التخطيط والتصميم ومن ثم التنفيذ مع بعض المتغيرات التي تعتمد على طبيعة العمل و احتياجات صاحب العمل و نوع العقد.


المشاريع الانشائية العمودية التكرارية:
مثل انشاء مجمعات سكنية تضم عدة ابنية فعلى الرغم من انها مشاريع كبيرة ولكنها تتسم بسهولة التنفيذ لأن الابنية متشابهة من حيث(التخطيط والتصميم و التنفيذ) وغالباً ما تنفذ مثل هذه المشاريع ضمن اسلوب المقاول العام .


----------



## hasan hussam (31 أكتوبر 2010)

المشاريع الانشائيه الافقيه التكراريه:
هي المشاريع التي يكون فيها التصميم متشابها وتتصف بعدم استقرار مكان مدير المشروع والمهندسين والمصممين حيث تنتقل من مكان لاخر لنفس المشروع وتكون اصعب تنفيذا من العموديه مثل الطرق والجسور.

المشاريع الانشائيه العموديه التكراريه:
هي المشاريع التي يكون فيها التصميم متشابها وتتصف باستقرارية مكان مدير المشروع والمهندسين والمصممين وتتسم بالسهوله وذلك لتشابه التصميم والتخطيط مثل المجمعات السكنيه .


----------



## دعاء نعيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المشاريع الانشائية التكراريه الافقية هي التي يكون فيها موقع الادارة اوموقع مدير المشرع متحرك.
مثل مشاريع الطرق والجسور .....الخ
اما المشاريع الانشائية التكرارية العموديه هي التي يكون فيها موقع الادارة او موقع مدير المشروع ثابت.
مثل ناطحات السحاب والشقق السكنية ......الخ


----------



## اسامة مهدي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم​ 
المشاريع الافقية التكرارية
وهي المشاريع التي تتشابة في مراحل تنفيذ فقرات العمل ويكون مكان موقع الكادر من مهندسين وفنيين وعمال غير ثابت بل يتحرك مع سير عمليات المشروع.
مثل : مشاريع انشاء الطرق والجسور.

المشاريع العمودية التكرارية 
وهي المشاريع التي يكون فيها موقع الكادر ثابت مع سير تقدم المشروع. 
مثل: العمارات السكنية وناطحات السحاب.


----------



## تبارك ستار (1 نوفمبر 2010)

* المشاريع الافقيه التكراريه*

مشاريع تكون ذات طابع تصميمي يتسم بالبساطه في اغلب الاحيان ولاتحتاج الى متخصصين في مجال التنفيذ مثال المنازل السكنيه ومشاريع تعبيد الطرق وانشاء الجسور .. كما ان هذه المشاريع تنفذ باسلوب التنفيذ امانه حيث تعهد مسؤولية التنفيذ الى لجنه خاصه مؤلفه من فنيين ومحاسبين وقانونيين بالاضافه الى المهندس المشرف على التنفيذ​المشاريع العموديه التكراريه​مشاريع ذات طابع تصميمي يتسم بالصعوبه لانه يكون ذو متطلبات خاصه وحاجه ماسه الى مختصين ذوي خبره في مجال التنفيذ كما ان افضل طريقه لتنفيذ هكذا نوع من المشاريع هي طريقة التنفيذ المتسارع الذي يهدف الى السيطره  على الوقت والكلفه في الانشاء من خلال التصميم والتنفيذ المتوازي من الامثله على هذه المشاريع هي العمارات السكنيه والابراج


----------



## شيماء جواد (1 نوفمبر 2010)

المشاريع الافقية مثل مشاريع الطرق والجسور هذه المشاريع تكرارية و يمكن تنفيذها بطريقة التنفيذ امانة بتشكيل لجنة تنفيذ مكونة من اختصاصيين حسب الحاجة اليهم لتنفيذ المشروع.

المشاريع العمودية مثل المشاريع السكنية التي تكون متعددة الطوابق والمجمعات الضخمة التي تكون فيها عملية التصميم والتنفيذ متوازيين و تنفيذ هذه المشاريع بطريقة fast trackحيث من الممكن ان تنفذ تصاميم الاساسات ومن ثم تجهز تصاميم الطابق الاول و تنفيذ في الوقت الذي يتم فيه تصميم الطابق الثاني وهكذا..... وهذه المشاريع تحتاج الى متخصصين ومن الافضل عدم حدوث تغيرات في ادارة المشروع واذا اراد المالك تغير بعض التصاميم ممكن ان يغير دون تكلفه اضافية وهذا يحصل اذا تم تنفيذ المشروع بطريقة construction managementالتي تعتبر افضل الطرق لأن كادر العمل يتكون من اختصاصيين في كل جانب من جوانب المشروع.


----------



## Israa Abbas (1 نوفمبر 2010)

المشاريع الافقية التكرارية وهي المشاريع التي تكون تصاميمها متكررة مثل تصميم الطرق والجسور ولكن صعوبة في تنفيذها لان موقع العمل اي موقع المهندسين غير ثابت فيتغير مع تقدم العمل وعادة ينفذ بطريقة direct labor.

المشاريع العمودية التكرارية مثل انشاء المجمعات السكنية التي تتسم بسهولة تنفيذها لأن موقع العمل يكون ثابت ويكون سير العمل في مثل هذه المشاريع بشكل متسلسل ومتعاقب و عادة ينفذ بطريقة general contract method


----------



## dhuha heilal (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*المشاريع الانشائية الافقية التكرارية :
وهي مثل الطرق والجسور ,سميت بالتكرارية لأنها تعتمد نفس المراحل لأنشاء اي مشروع انشائي بدئاً من مرحلة اتخاذ القرار ومرحلة التخطيط والتصميم ومن ثم التنفيذ مع بعض المتغيرات التي تعتمد على طبيعة العمل و احتياجات صاحب العمل و نوع العقد. في مثل هذه المشاريع يكون مكان مدير المشروع متغير وغير مستقر 


المشاريع الانشائية العمودية التكرارية:
مثل انشاء مجمعات سكنية تضم عدة ابنية فعلى الرغم من انها مشاريع كبيرة ولكنها تتسم بسهولة التنفيذ لأن الابنية متشابهة من حيث(التخطيط والتصميم و التنفيذ) وغالباً ما تنفذ مثل هذه المشاريع ضمن اسلوب المقاول العام . وكان في مثل هذه المشارع يكون مكان مدير العمل ثابت وغالبا مايكون خارج مكان العمل اي بعد بمسافه عن مكان الانشاء فلا يحتاج المدير لتغيير مكانه باستمرار ويبقى ثابتا لحين انتهاء العمل*​


----------



## مينا احمد هاشم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

المشاريع العموديه
وهي المشاريع التي نبدا بالعمل بها قبل الانتهاء من مرحله التصميم مثل البنايات السكنيه متعددة الطوابق والتي تكون متكرره
المشاريع الافقيه
مثل مشاريع الطرق والجسور التي تحتاج الى تسلسل و تعاقب في خطوات العمل


----------



## هشام اكرم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*حضرة الدكتور فائق المحترم*
* المشاريع الانشائيه الافقيه التكراريه:
هي المشاريع التي يكون فيها التصميم متشابها وتتصف بعدم استقرار مكان مدير المشروع والمهندسين والمصممين حيث تنتقل من مكان لاخر لنفس المشروع وتكون اصعب تنفيذا من العموديه مثل الطرق والجسور.

المشاريع الانشائيه العموديه التكراريه:
هي المشاريع التي يكون فيها التصميم متشابها وتتصف باستقرارية مكان مدير المشروع والمهندسين والمصممين وتتسم بالسهوله وذلك لتشابه التصميم والتخطيط مثل المجمعات السكنيه .*​


----------



## Haneen Alaa (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم​المشاريع الانشائيه الافقيه التكراريه:
هي المشاريع التي يكون فيها التصميم متشابها وتتصف بعدم استقرار مكان مدير المشروع والمهندسين والمصممين حيث تنتقل من مكان لاخر لنفس المشروع وتكون اصعب تنفيذا من العموديه مثل الطرق والجسور.
المشاريع الانشائية العمودية التكرارية
مثل انشاء المجمعات السكنية التي تتسم بسهولة تنفيذها لأن موقع العمل يكون ثابت ويكون سير العمل في مثل هذه المشاريع بشكل متسلسل ومتعاقب


----------

